# pkg check broken?



## solskogen (Jan 15, 2014)

Or am I wrong? Watch:


```
root@wish:/var/db/pkg # pkg check
Usage: pkg check [-Bdsr] [-vy] [-a | -gix <pattern>]
For more information see 'pkg help check'.

root@wish:/var/db/pkg # pkg check -a
Usage: pkg check [-Bdsr] [-vy] [-a | -gix <pattern>]
For more information see 'pkg help check'.

root@wish:/var/db/pkg # pkg check subversion
Usage: pkg check [-Bdsr] [-vy] [-a | -gix <pattern>]
For more information see 'pkg help check'.

root@wish:/var/db/pkg # pkg check subversion-1.8.5
Usage: pkg check [-Bdsr] [-vy] [-a | -gix <pattern>]
For more information see 'pkg help check'.

 uname -a
FreeBSD wish 9.2-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.2-RELEASE-p3 #1 r260687: Wed Jan 15 15:16:53 CET 2014     root@wish:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64

[solskogen@wish ~]$ pkg -v
1.2.4_1
```


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 15, 2014)

As I read it, one of the [-Bdsr] options is required.

That it is not finding Subversion is either because it has not been installed, or the package database has not been converted with pkg2ng.  See http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/pkgng-intro.html.


----------



## jrm@ (Jan 15, 2014)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> That it is not finding Subversion is either because it has not been installed, or the package database has not been converted with pkg2ng.


How can you tell it's not finding Subversion?  I believe it's just a syntax problem.  As you mentioned @wblock@, one of those switches is required.  @solskogen, try `pkg info subversion` to verify the package database has been converted and Subversion is installed.  Then try, for example, `pkg check -d -v subversion` to check the port's dependencies.


----------



## solskogen (Jan 15, 2014)

Subversion is installed.


```
root@wish:~ # pkg info | grep sub
subversion-1.8.5               Version control system
```

But yes, you are right. I misunderstood how the check option is supposed to work. For some reason I thought that `pkg check -a` would check everything for every package.


```
root@wish:~ # pkg check -d -v subversion
Checking dependencies: subversion
```


----------

